# Bahía de Navidad area



## mimisings (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi. My husband and I are thinking of retiring to the Bahia de Navidad area in Jalisco. I am searching through the posts to find prior information about the area from the forum users, but I'd also appreciate any/all information via replies to this post.

Our first step is to "vacation" there for a month, probably during the "worst" (hottest) time of the year to see how we might like it. We have no aversion to hot hot weather, but we aren't used to the humidity, so we need to see how we will fare.

There seems to be plenty of information about short term rentals available via the internet. But, any info regarding how to find long-term rentals in the areas of Melaque, San Patricio, and Barra de Navidad would be very helpful. I doubt we would consider buying a place there until we spend at least a year renting, once we get to that retirement part!

Thanks for your time.

Mimi


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may find that you will have to take a vacation rental, then hit the streets and talk to local residents in order to find a long term rental of a year or more.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mimisings said:


> Hi. My husband and I are thinking of retiring to the Bahia de Navidad area in Jalisco. I am searching through the posts to find prior information about the area from the forum users, but I'd also appreciate any/all information via replies to this post.
> 
> Our first step is to "vacation" there for a month, probably during the "worst" (hottest) time of the year to see how we might like it. We have no aversion to hot hot weather, but we aren't used to the humidity, so we need to see how we will fare.
> 
> ...


I think you are smart to spend some time in a place before buying. Incidentally, was "Bahia de Navidad" a typo? Barra de Navidad is near Melaque. The only Bahia de Navidad(s) that Google maps knows about are near Chihuahua, Matamoros, and Mexicali.


----------



## mimisings (Jan 14, 2016)

I believe the bay is called Bahia de Navidad on which the towns Barra de Navidad, Patricio, and Melaque are located.

Mimi


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Bahia de Navidad is the bay. I've lived in or close to Melaque for almost 10 years.

Here's my Melaque Blog with a few more links
Melaque on the Costalegre

I suggest you Google Tomzap for a message board and lots of info on the area

San Patricio and Melaque are pretty much the same thing. Villa Obregon is close to half of Melaque but different politically


----------



## mimisings (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks so much for the info. Great pictures on your website! I'm so excited to go see the area.

Mimi


----------

